# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  What Is The Best Super Nintendo Game Out There

## chad_anderson

as above

----------


## hikaricore

Seiken Densetsu 3 or Star Ocean

It's a tossup.

----------


## Keith1212

yoshis island was my fave when i was little and had a snes.

----------


## TheJunkee

Super Metroid!!

----------


## uberlube

super street fighter 2 or fatal fury special

----------


## dfreer

Earthbound.

----------


## portets

yoshi's island
super mario world
donkey kong country

----------


## disturbedite

+1 Super Metroid

----------


## juanoleso

Super Metroid

next is Zelda: Link to the Past

----------


## ikacer

Chrono Trigger

----------


## SoFl W

Bomberman

----------


## paddy.melon

Super Metroid
Zelda
Mario World

----------


## paddy.melon

> Bomberman


-1 Bomberman, lol

----------


## chad_anderson

i like earthbound

----------


## del_diablo

> chrono trigger


+1

----------


## SoFl W

> -1 Bomberman, lol


It is a game you like or you hate.  I was really good at it, had a friend that wanted to smash the cartridge into tiny pieces.  It reminded me of an old arcade game I liked called "Warp Warp"

----------


## RichardLinx

There's no one best game out there. My top 5:
Chrono Trigger
Secret of Mana
Super Metroid
Harvest Moon
Super Mario World

----------


## williswalteris

Zelda & Illusion of Gaia for me

----------


## javyn999

U.N. Squadron

----------


## doorknob60

Donkey Kong Country (all 3 are good)

----------


## Krang the Brain

FRONT MISSION!

duh...

----------


## williswalteris

> U.N. Squadron



Yes!! I forgot about that one.  :Smile:

----------


## javyn999

> Yes!! I forgot about that one.


Yeah, I love those side scrolling space/plane games.

The Super Mario where you ride Yoshi was great too.

----------


## jkysam

DK trilogy

----------


## ShadowTek

_F-Zero_ was a fun racing game.

_King Arthur"s World_ was a unique lemmings-type game with medieval characters.

----------


## cespinal

super metroid

----------


## guine

Another vote for Donkey Kong Country.

----------


## pedpie

Earthbound or Super Mario RPG

----------


## proggy

Zelda

----------


## WarrenSH

Mario Kart

----------


## bluesoldier007

Chrono Trigger
LoZ: Link to the Past

I also thought Super Mario RPG was a great game.  Quality Square RPG format with leveling up, monsters in view (i.e. no random battles), with Nintendo characters.  Story line is admittedly somewhat juvenile, but I thought this game was extremely under rated.  Also lots of easter eggs, which are always fun.

----------


## Elvish Legion

Chrono trigger
Secret of Mana
Secret of Evermore (a lot of people hated this game cause they viewd it as a SoM sequel)
Super Mario RPG 
Link to the past
DK1 (its the only one we had)
SUPER MARIO WORLD!!!!!!

----------


## ShadowTek

> I also thought Super Mario RPG was a great game.  Quality Square RPG format with leveling up, monsters in view (i.e. no random battles)...


It's been a *long* time, but I seem to recall that _Final Fantasy - Mystic Quest_ was like that also.

----------


## donkyhotay

Hard to say, there are many good ones. Some of my favorites are:
Chrono Trigger
Earthbound
Super Metroid
Zelda 3

Out of these super metroid is probably the game I most wish I could have amnesia about so I could play it again and rediscover everything for the "first" time again.

----------


## beavis5551

Donkey Kong Country.

----------


## chad_anderson

i love donkey kong and LoZ and mario world but some of the games posted ive never even heard of so im glad i asked. Now i can play them all on my psp. thanks all  :Razz:

----------


## byronlewis

Personally I feel it was Phantom, because the other adventure games like mario and donkey kong were too short.

----------


## V for Vincent

chrono trigger

----------


## MikeB214

> Hard to say, there are many good ones. Some of my favorites are:
> Chrono Trigger
> Earthbound
> Super Metroid
> Zelda 3
> 
> Out of these super metroid is probably the game I most wish I could have amnesia about so I could play it again and rediscover everything for the "first" time again.


You mean LoZ: Link to the Past. Being that the LoZ series is not by any means in chronological order, "Zelda 3" isn't really the best name for LttP.  :Smile:  Sorry I'm a big LoZ fanboy.

----------


## larsenguitars

Yoshi's Island
F-Zero
Donkey Kong Country 2
Battletoads
Killer Instinct
Mortal Kombat 3
Super Metroid

 & the greatest Racing game ever;
Rock 'n' Roll Racing

----------


## djinnkeeper

Every one of those games has, at some point, been the best game ever.. but I'm going to have to stick with Final Fantasy 6 on this one.  

 :Surprised:  ..no one mentioned Ogre Battle, Harvest Moon, or Pilotwings.

----------


## ShadowTek

> or Pilotwings.


I remember being repeatedly entertained by playing the precision skydiving test without ever deploying a parachute.  :LOL:

----------


## anthony62490

1. Super Mario World
2. Mortal Kombat II
3. LoZ: A Link to the Past
4. Harvest Moon
5. Shadowrun

----------

